# What motor is this?



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Looks like an ADC motor. For a small car it would be OK.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

It looks like an Advanced DC 203-06-4001 Motor. That motor has been used in a lot of EVs. It's a good motor, commonly used in VW Beetle and other compact car conversions up to around 3000 pounds completed weight. I have one in my garage. Try looking for a name tag on the motor, but failing that there are other things to look at to try and figure it out.

The ADC 203-06-4001 Motor has a 1-1/8 inch shaft with a 1/4 inch keyway. The shaft sticks out 1-3/8 inch from the flat face of the end bell and there is a raised locating ring with a 3-1/4 inch outside diameter around the shaft. Around that there are 4, 3/8 inch bolt holes located on a 6.65 inch diameter bolt pattern to attach the motor.


----------



## mcclendon (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies...I'm thinking of using it with a, low end, ford fiesta grocery getter.


----------

